# Leaving the nestbox



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Both my chicks are 32 days old but neither have left the nestbox yet. I think Screech has been trying to come out because i heard him scratching and flapping in the nestbox this morning. When will they come out of the nestbox?? Also when they come out will Rosie(the mother) continue to feed them?? She seemed alittle mean to them this morning(hissing a little) and Screech was hissing back at her. Is she trying to get them out?? Becuase i think Screech is ready to come out because he has been perching on my finger, trying food, and is fully feathered but the little one(we have now name Squish) is just getting her feathers out and still has more pins growing...
Any advice??


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They usually get out when they are fairly well feathered but they all have a different timetable. If Mom is getting hissy with them she may be about to evict them herself.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

If the mother evicts them she won't hurt them will she?? Should i be worried that she is going to evict them??


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

No it is a natural behavior. She will continue to feed them but she knows when the time is right for them to be out. She may try to double clutch on you so if you don't want more chicks right now or this was her second clutch in the last 12 months you will want to remove the nestbox.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Some parents do hurt the young. I have one who did to the youngest of the clutch of 3 I pulled the older 2 to hand feed them, left the younger one, and he didn't leave the nest fast enough and one of the parents hurt him badly..... I couldn't save him even though i tried 

So keep an eye on them.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Shodu doesn't injure her babies but she does tend to start plucking them when she wants to nest again, which is when the oldest chick is about three weeks old. This year I'm going to try to head her off by giving her somewhat longer nights when the oldest chick is 2 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Screech came out of the nestbox last night and Rosie was going crazy and flapping her wings all over the cage. I took him out for the night and put him in a seperate cage. This morning I put him back in the cage with Rosie and she isn't attacking him but I am keeping an eye on them.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Her wing flapping may have been her trying to get the chick to fly.

Several times during the day feel the chicks crop (at the base of the neck) to make sure that there is food in there. At normal bedtime she should fill/pack the chicks crop so that it will digest food during the night.

My pet Slick acted like Rosie when Noodles fledged. Slick kept going to the feedbowl and nudging Noodles to the bowl to encourage him to eat. Noodles was kinda on the slow side on catching on how to eat. Slick got frustrated, shoved him to the bowl, picked up his foot and shoved Noodles face into the feedbowl.

Susanne


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

srtiels... that is some awesome story.. I imagine how cute and funny it must´ve looked like... awww..

rosie.... any pics of the babies?...


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

rosie.... any pics of the babies?...[/QUOTE said:


> I have weekly pictures of the babies on the thread Rocky and Rosie's clutch. I'm just about to update it with pictures i just took
> 
> http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=9089&page=4


----------

